

My weekend project: Get Facebook events in your calendar - maggit
http://myfbfilter.appspot.com/

======
maggit
The iCal export at Facebook is unfortunately written in a way that lots of
calendar software chokes on. I wrote this utility to fix that problem.

In the process, I also added a filter on RSVP-status, so you don't have to
consider all the events you have declined.

I hope it can be of use to some of you guys :)

